# "Arrived". Map pin vs address



## Avi-ator (Sep 18, 2015)

Newbe here. Seems like my first 6 rides I'm trying to align my car to their pin since addresses are not usually within view. Have you found the "arrived" notification on the app to be accurate enough to stop and wait, or do you normally have to make a judgement call based on location?


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

You must possess the deductive reasoning capabilities of Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Avi-ator (Sep 18, 2015)

Backdash said:


> You must possess the deductive reasoning capabilities of Sherlock Holmes.


Ha! Yes, I realized that but unfortunately it may work against you too, eg, I've already had one pin/location issue and lost complete confidence in it but last night I pulled up on a street to the pin, app even said arrived but this was a small street with tumbleweeds blowing across except for the lighted and active bar 4 buildings ahead, so naturally I pulled up there. Wrong. Rider called to say he was behind me, I had to reverse. Was hoping for a more scientific method to avoid a repeat. Guess this will only improve with experience.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Avi-ator said:


> Newbe here. Seems like my first 6 rides I'm trying to align my car to their pin since addresses are not usually within view. Have you found the "arrived" notification on the app to be accurate enough to stop and wait, or do you normally have to make a judgement call based on location?


1. if they're using automatic pin placement, the pin is only going to be as accurate as the phone and the data service, if they don't have high GPS accuracy turned on on the cell phone, the pin will not be accurately placed,

2. customers have slippery fingers especially if they're drunk or stoned, they can easily move the pIn by accident when they are requesting the trip,

3. if a customer directly input the street address they lose control of the pin placement they cannot do both its one or the other, this is a problem especially if it is a large business that takes up an entire block are a large apartment complex for example, you cannot set address and move Pin to where you want to be picked up, as I said it's one or the other,

4. if customer input address directly into the app and then move the pin the address will show as an address range most of the time.


----------



## Avi-ator (Sep 18, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> 1. if they're using automatic pin placement, the pin is only going to be as accurate as the phone and the data service, if they don't have high GPS accuracy turned on on the cell phone, the pin will not be accurately placed,
> 
> 2. customers have slippery fingers especially if they're drunk or stoned, they can easily move the pIn by accident when they are requesting the trip,
> 
> ...


Thx for this info. A few more runs last night and I'm getting the hang of it. It seems a combination of the two works best, google maps for directions to location then switch to the native gps map for closest proximity to the customer. I've found that stopping at the pin is best in congested venues, accurate 100% of the time last night, I'm now more confident using it. Once google maps ended my trip at an intersection, I switched to the uber native map and the blue line directed me to make a left and uturn to the customer's pin which was one building to the left of the intersection. It was a perfect pick up. I believe in past situations where the customer was not at pin point meant it was prob their error, like you mentioned, and being a (noob?) I assumed I did something wrong.


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

This is why you need to text the rider as soon as you accept the ride- "What is the name of the place you're at? Got a landmark?"


----------

